
[2003] Get Rich Slowly - fiaz
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,463093,00.html
======
arjungmenon
We recently discussed (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=556399>) a similar
[2009] article by the same publisher
([http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1890387,00....](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1890387,00.html)).
I find the publisher coincidence (?) interesting.

~~~
petercooper
Beyond the title, the newer article is nothing like this older article. The
newer article is about a guy who built a Web site on the side. The older
article is about picking mutual funds and investment strategies.

~~~
myth_drannon
Another day in PMC :) Both articles are geared towards the poor/middle classes
who try to jump above their heads.I wonder if it is the sign of things to
come....Give us your money and we will invest in stocks.Poof ! No money. But
now give us your money or just try by yourself and build internet/clean-tech
start-up. Every 5-7 years they change the strategy after people realize it's
not working. I'm tired of how people treated like sheep in Police-Mafiozo
Country

